# LAN-Switch gesucht



## 98romi (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

da ich vor habe, mehrere Geräte (1-2 PCs, 1 Fernseher und eventuell noch einen Laptop) über einen LAN-Switch zu versorgen (weil nur noch ein LAN-Port am Router frei ist), bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem 5-Port-LAN-Switch.

Vor kurzem bin ich auf diesen LAN-Switch gestoßen: 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000FNFSPY/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1392915605&sr=8-1

Leider habe ich bei diesem Switch gelesen, dass bei einem daran angeschlossenem PC alle anderen LAN-Ports deaktiviert werden (einer hat geschrieben: wenn er zwei pcs angeschlossen hat und an PC1 ein Download läuft, dass dann an PC2 das Internet bzw der LAN-Port deaktiviert wird. 
Und sowas wäre für meinen Verwendungszweck sehr ungeeignet, da an diesem Switch wahrscheinlich 2 Gaming-PCs hängen werden (beide mit Steam, also des öfteren große Downloads) und das dann schlecht wäre, wenn der andere PC keine Internetverbindung mehr haben würde.

Am besten wäre natürlich ein Switch, bei dem man einstellen kann, wie viel Bandbreite jeder PC oder Fernseher bekommt. 
Ich habe aber leider keine Ahnung, wie viel sowas kostet und wie man sowas einstellt.

Eine andere Alternative wäre natürlich ein Switch, der von selbst regeln kann, wie viel Internet jedes angeschlossene Gerät bekommt (je nachdem, wo gerade ein Download etc. läuft und wo nicht).

Auf einen maximalen Preis habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, das entscheide ich dann, wenn es soweit ist und ein Switch gekauft wird.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MFG, 98romi


----------



## Kotor (20. Februar 2014)

Hi,

hab diesen hier D-Link DGS-1005D Green Ethernet, 5-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

für Wii und TV, teilweise auch Notebook dran für XBMC FullHD Streams  

...funkt alles wunderbar 

kotor


----------



## master.of.war (20. Februar 2014)

Einer der Bestseller ist:
5 Port: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SG1...ie=UTF8&qid=1392919184&sr=8-3&keywords=switch
8 Port: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000N9B688/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

Verwende den 8 Port Switch 6 mal und es gab mit keinem bisher irgendwelche Probleme. Die Amazon Bewertungen sprechen ebenfalls schon für sich.


----------



## 98romi (20. Februar 2014)

Und wo steckt man da das Kabel vom Router ein?? (Hier ist es zwar kein Router, sondern ein dLAN-Adapter, aber das ist egal, oder??)

@master.of.war:
Wofür verwendest du deine 8-Port-Switches bzw welche Geräte hast du alles daran angeschlossen?? (Will nur wissen, was und wie viele Geräte der Switch so alles schafft)

Edit:
Steckt man das Kabel vom Router/dLAN-Adapter vorne in einen der 5 Ports??
Oder ist da an der Seite ein vorgesehener Anschluss dafür??


----------



## N00bler (20. Februar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Eine andere Alternative wäre natürlich ein Switch, der von selbst regeln kann, wie viel Internet jedes angeschlossene Gerät bekommt (je nachdem, wo gerade ein Download etc. läuft und wo nicht).
> , 98romi



Ich weiß nicht ob es so einen Switch gibt, aber du kannst dir ja NetLimiter runterladen, damit kannst du die Bandbreite limitieren. : daumen:


----------



## sobo85 (21. Februar 2014)

Einfach patchkabel (vom router oder dlan) in den switch und dann ist der automatisch im netzwerk.    Ich hab auch den tplink mit gigabit lan. Funzt super.


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2014)

Alle Anschlüsse eines 100BASE-T oder 1000BASE-T Ethernet Routers sind gleichwertig, es ist egal welchen man benutzt. Ausnahme: Konfigurationsanschluss bei manchen Managed Switches aber der ist entsprechend markiert.

In jedem Fall würde ich einen GBit (1000BASE-T) Switch empfehlen.



> Am besten wäre natürlich ein Switch, bei dem man einstellen kann, wie viel Bandbreite jeder PC oder Fernseher bekommt.
> Ich habe aber leider keine Ahnung, wie viel sowas kostet und wie man sowas einstellt.



Dafür brauchst du einen Managed Switch. Solche sind (leider) wesentlich teurer als gewöhliche Switches (da sie auch technisch aufwendiger sind).

Beliebte günstige Beispiele wären der TP-Link TL-SG3210 und der Netgear ProSafe GS108T.


----------



## 98romi (21. Februar 2014)

Ok, also Managed Switches sind mir zu teuer.

Verstehe ich das richtig?:
Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen 5-Port-LAN-Switch kaufe, dann steck ich das Kabel vom Router in irgendeinen der 5 Anschlüsse oder gibt es dafür einen Extra-Aschluss an der Seite??


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2014)

Ja, alle Anschlüsse sind gleichwertig. Du kannst an jeden beliebigen Anschluss ein Endgerät (PC, Drucker, NAS, TV,...), einen Router oder auch einen anderen Switch hängen und so (praktisch) beliebig große Netzwerke bauen.


----------



## 98romi (21. Februar 2014)

Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn in diesem Fall statt einem Router ein dLAN-Adapter verwendet wird??


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2014)

Nein.


----------



## generationiv (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich mal kurz an den Beitrag hier ran.

Da ich jetzt unser Büro in den Dachboden verlegt habe, wurden auch LAN Kabel dorthin verlegt.
Allerdings habe ich mehrere Geräte die angeschlossen werden sollen. Das LAN ist für Gigabit ausgelegt.

Angeschlossen werden z.B. PC, Laptop, NAS, Drucker etc.

Einen Stock tiefer am TV hängt ein MediaPlayer.

Um hier einmal Medien über Gigabit LAN zu streamen: ist hier ein so managed Switch notwendig oder tut es auch ein normaler 1000er Switch?

Bzw. wann genau nimmt man den einen Switch bei dem man Geschwindigkeiten zuweisen könnte?


----------



## Superwip (23. Februar 2014)

Ein normaler sollte es auch tun.



> Bzw. wann genau nimmt man den einen Switch bei dem man Geschwindigkeiten zuweisen könnte?



Wann immer man das tun möchte 

Wenn du etwa einen PC hast dessen Zugriff auf ein NAS nicht behindert sein sollte wenn gleichzeitig ein anderer PC auf das NAS zugreifen will. Oder wenn ein bestimmter Anteil an einer gemeinsamen Internetverbindung für einen PC reserviert werden soll.


----------



## 98romi (24. Februar 2014)

Aber warum gibt es eigentlich LAN-Switches, die das nicht regelen können, sodass jeder angeschlossene PC gleich viel bekommt??
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/cr/B000FNFSPY/ref=mw_dp_cr?qid=1393219161&sr=8-1

Dort hat jemand bei den Rezensionen geschrieben, dass er beispielsweise 2 PCs  angeschlossen hat. Und wenn dann auf einem der beiden PCs ein Download läuft, dann trennt der LAN-Switch die Verbindung bei allen anderen angeschlossenen PCs.

Aber eigentlich ist doch der Sinn eines LAN-Switchs der, dass von den angeschlossenen PCs jeder Internet bekommt, oder??


----------



## norse (24. Februar 2014)

Scheiß auf die Rezensionen da ehrlich. Den TP link kannst du ohne weiteres Bedenken nehmen! Haben wir viel im Einsatz. Und wenn was nicht geht dann schickst ihn schhnell ein


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2014)

> Aber warum gibt es eigentlich LAN-Switches, die das nicht regelen können, sodass jeder angeschlossene PC gleich viel bekommt??
> Amazon.de
> 
> Dort hat jemand bei den Rezensionen geschrieben, dass er beispielsweise 2 PCs angeschlossen hat. Und wenn dann auf einem der beiden PCs ein Download läuft, dann trennt der LAN-Switch die Verbindung bei allen anderen angeschlossenen PCs.



Das ist normal. Und, wie gesagt, ich würde von diesem Switch abraten da nur 100MBit/s



> Aber eigentlich ist doch der Sinn eines LAN-Switchs der, dass von den angeschlossenen PCs jeder Internet bekommt, oder??



Eigentlich nicht. Der Sinn eines Ethernet-Switches ist es das alle angeschlossenen Geräte gleichzeitig mit voller Geschwindigkeit miteinander kommunizieren können. Wenn zwei Geräte gleichzeitig auf ein drittes zugreifen und dessen Geschwindigkeit unterhalb der Limitierungen des Netzwerks ausreizen, wenn etwa zwei PCs auf *Internet* mit 16MBit/s zugreifen wollen dann kann ein normaler Switch das nicht beeinflussen.



> Scheiß auf die 5 Jahre alten Rezensionen da ehrlich.


----------



## 98romi (25. Februar 2014)

Wird dann an PC-2 komplett die Verbindung getrennt (also das dann die Meldung "Netzwerkverbindungen getrennt" kommt), wenn PC-1 gerade intern etwas kopiert und so den Switch auslastet??

Oder hat dann PC-2 kurzzeitig halt nur schlechtere Verbindung (1mbit)??

Das kann doch nicht sein, dass PC-2 dann komplett die Verbindung trennt, oder??

Kann man is irgendwie so machen, dass man einen Gigabit-Switch kauft, aber jeder PC nur 100mbit bekommt??

Wenn dann PC-1 etwas kopiert, dann hätten alle anderen angeschlossenen PCs noch 900mbit. So würde bei keinem die Verbindung getrennt werden.


----------



## norse (25. Februar 2014)

Bei einem richtigengugabit Switch haben alle Rechner gleichzeitig gbit LAN! Er hat intern eine passend Höhe Anbindung um das zu realisieren. Also mach dir da kein Kopf


----------



## 98romi (25. Februar 2014)

Ist das hier ein richtiger Gigabit-Switch??
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000N99BBC/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1393308770&sr=8-2

Die Internetverbindung vom Router zu den Gaming-PCs habe ich so geplant:

Router -> dlan-adapter-1 -> Stromnetz -> dlan-adapter-2 -> LAN-Switch -> Gaming-PCs


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2014)

Wie dir die jJungs oben schon 5 Mal gesagt haben, JA der Switch in deinem letzten Post ist empfehlenswert.

Der weiße Switch für 9,95 ist NICHT empfehlenswert weil der nur 100mbit schafft

In einem "gewöhnlichen" Haushalt wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich keinerlei Drosselungen erleben, es sei denn du hast daheim 20 Kinder die sich die ganze Zeit Daten hin und her schmeißen.

Ich nutze 3 von den GB switches aus deinem letzten Post und die funktionieren schon seit 2-3 Jahren einwandfrei.


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2014)

> Wird dann an PC-2 komplett die Verbindung getrennt (also das dann die Meldung "Netzwerkverbindungen getrennt" kommt), wenn PC-1 gerade intern etwas kopiert und so den Switch auslastet??



Nein.

Der Switch wird nicht so leicht "ausgelastet".

Wenn du 4 PCs dranhängst, PC A,B,C und D und du kopierst von PC A etwas mit 1GBit/s zu PC B dann beeinträchtigt das die Verbindung zwischen PC C und D überhaupt nicht. Lediglich wenn etwa PC B und C gleichzeitig eine Datei von PC A kopieren wollen wird es kritisch, die Geschwindigkeit halbiert sich dann eben jeweils, bei einem GBit/s Switch sind das aber immer noch 500MBit/s. Mit einem Managed Switch könntest du an dieser Stelle festlegen das PC B eine höhere Priorität hat als PC C und daher mit z.B. 750MBit/s auf PC A zugreifen darf womit für PC C nur noch 250MBit/s bleiben.

Wollen mehrere PCs auf eine gemeinsame Ressource zugreifen die langsamer ist als das Netzwerk, etwa ein Internetzugang mit 10MBit/s limitiert sicher nicht der Switch. Bei gleichzeitiger Auslastung durch zwei PCs bleiben für diese jeweils nur 5MBit/s. Auch hier könnte man gegebenenfalls mit einem Managed Switch eingreifen und einem PC eine höhere Priorität zuweisen.



> Ist das hier ein richtiger Gigabit-Switch??
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000N99...3308770&sr=8-2



Ja.



> Router -> dlan-adapter-1 -> Stromnetz -> dlan-adapter-2 -> LAN-Switch -> Gaming-PCs



Gut.

Die Internetverbindung wird sicher nie vom Switch limitiert sondern entweder vom D-LAN oder vom Internetzugang an sich (aus deiner Sicht also dem Modem/Router).


----------



## 98romi (25. Februar 2014)

Und wie ist es, wenn man auf einen PC etwas kopiert, der nicht am Switch, sondern direkt am Router angesteckt ist??

Zum Beispiel wenn man von PC-A (am Switch) nach PC-E (direkt am Router) kopiert.


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2014)

Dann limitiert die D-LAN Verbindung zwischen Router und Switch.

Eventuell auch der im Router integrierte Switch falls dieser nur 100MBit/s fähig ist.

Während des Kopiervorgangs kann auch die Internetverbindung für alle PCs die am Switch hängen beeinträchtigt (verlangsamt) werden, insbesondere wenn sie an sich in Relation zu der D-LAN Verbindung relativ schnell ist.

Die Verbindung zwischen zwei Switches sollte im Idealfall mindestens genauso schnell, besser schneller sein wie die Anbindung der Endgeräte an den Switch sonst kann diese Verbindung zum Flaschenhals werden. Es gibt daher etwa auch einige Router die eigentlich 1GBit/s Anschlüsse für die Endgeräte und 10GBit/s Anschlüsse für den Switch-interconnect bieten aber das ist eher bei größeren Netzwerken relevant.


----------



## 98romi (25. Februar 2014)

Angenommen der dLAN-Adapter schafft 120mbit (=15mb/s). 

Wenn man jetzt von PC-A (am Switch) nach PC-E (direkt am Router, also 1Gbit) etwas kopiert, bekommt dann PC-A die kompletten 120mbit vom dLAN-Adapter bzw vom Switch oder bekommen dann die anderen PCs am Switch auch noch etwas vom Internet ab??

Oder wird dann an den anderen PCs am Switch die Verbindung komplett getrennt??


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2014)

Die Internetverbindung wird nicht getrennt, nur eventuell etwas langsamer, eventuell verschlechtert sich auch die Latenz. In der Regel werden die Datenpakete der einzelnen Teilnehmer wahrscheinlich abwechselnd gesendet.


----------



## 98romi (25. Februar 2014)

Andere Frage:
Ich habe vor, einen dieser beiden dLAN-Adapter zu kaufen:

http://www.amazon.de/Devolo-dLAN-65...=UTF8&qid=1393354355&sr=8-1&keywords=dlan+650

Devolo dLAN 650+ Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Kann/Darf man diese in eine Steckdosenleiste einstecken??

Edit:
Was hätte ich für Nachteile, wenn ich einen dLAN-Adapter in die Steckdosenleiste stecke??

Einem Freund von mir sind nämlich zwei dLAN-Adapter durchgebrannt, nur weil er sie in eine Steckdosenleiste gesteckt hat.

Mir bleibt nämlich nichts anderes übrig, die andere Alternative wäre, dass ich an den Möbeln in meinem Zimmer rumsäge, wovon ich nicht besonders begeistert wäre. Die Steckdosenleiste wäre ohne Anschalter, das heißt, sie würde immer laufen und wäre nicht ausschaltbar.


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2014)

> Was hätte ich für Nachteile, wenn ich einen dLAN-Adapter in die Steckdosenleiste stecke??



Schlechtere Signalqualität, eventuell langsamere Verbindung.



> Einem Freund von mir sind nämlich zwei dLAN-Adapter durchgebrannt, nur weil er sie in eine Steckdosenleiste gesteckt hat.



Das kann eigentlich nicht in ursächlichem Zusammenhang stehen.


----------



## Angelo-K (25. Februar 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Schlechtere Signalqualität, eventuell langsamere Verbindung.  Das kann eigentlich nicht in ursächlichem Zusammenhang stehen.



Wer hat dir des denn verzapft?? Ob man 2 Steckdosen nebeneinander in der wand hat, oder nur eine und dann ne steckerleiste ist voll kommen egal. Die sind eh alle gleich parallel geschaltet.

Gruß


----------



## 98romi (26. Februar 2014)

Kommt es darauf an, welchen dLAN-Adapter man hat oder kann man jeden dLAN-Adapter in die Steckdosenleiste einstecke??

Ich könnte es ja auch so machen, dass ich in die Steckdosenleiste nichts anderes einstecke, schließlich wird in diesem Fall die Steckdosenleiste nur als Verlängerungskabel benutzen würde.


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2014)

Jeder zusätzliche Stecker, jeder zusätzliche Meter Kabel kann die Signalqualität verschlechtern und damit, ähnlich wie bei einem schlechter werdenden W-LAN Empfang, die Geschwindigkeit verringern. In der Praxis ist dieser Effekt aber grob quantisiert und tritt erst nach einer gewissen Verschlechterung auf, man kann nicht etwa sagen x Meter zusätzliches Kabel = y % Weniger Geschwindigkeit.

 In diesem Zusammenhang sind Steckdosenleisten natürlich ein Nachteil. Allerdings vermutlich kein wesentlicher.


----------



## 98romi (26. Februar 2014)

Aber warum funktioniert es bei einigen Leuten, dass sie ihre dLAN-Adapter in die Steckdosenleiste stecken und bei anderen nicht??

Einige schreiben in Rezensionen nämlich, dass ihre dLAN-Adapter in Steckdosenleisten funktionieren,  während es bei anderen Leuten nicht mit Steckdosenleisten funktioniert.

Könnte man statt einer Steckdosenleiste auch ein Verlängerungskabel nehmen??

Ist ein Verlängerunskabel für dLAN besser oder schlechter als eine Steckdosenleiste??

Edit:
Ich kann ja schlecht meine teueren Möbel zersägen


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (26. Februar 2014)

Das es mit der Steckerleister kaum funktioniert kann daran liegen, dass ,wie bei mir, bei den Leisten Netzfilter eingebaut sind. Auch könnte es sein, dass manche Leute ihre Dlan Adapter nicht an der selben Leitung angeschlossen haben (andere Sicherung) o.ä..


----------



## 98romi (26. Februar 2014)

Gibt es auch Steckdosenleisten ohne Netzfilter??

Und wie kann man herausfinden, ob man eine Steckdosenleiste ohne Netzfilter hat??

Kann man das irgendwie messen??


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (26. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube das wird drauf stehen. Was das Signal auch stören kann sind z.B. Geräte wie Bohrmaschienen.


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2014)

> Gibt es auch Steckdosenleisten ohne Netzfilter??


 Ja. Das sind billige Steckdosenleisten; Netzfilter, Blitzschutz oder ähnliches wird meist entsprechend beworben.

Viele, insbesondere "gute" Blitzschutzsteckdosenleisten sind eine Fehler- und Störquelle in Anwendungen in denen man die Stromleitung für Datenübertragung zweckentfremden will oder ein störungsfreies Erdpotenzial benötigt. Ich würde daher jedem raten diese Leisten nur mit Bedacht zu verwenden und insbesondere nicht (!) ohne Vorbehalt für Computer oder empfindliche Messgeräte.



> Was das Signal auch stören kann sind z.B. Geräte wie Bohrmaschienen.


 
 Wenn man so ein Gerät an einer Steckdosenleiste mit Netzfilter betreibt kann das allerdings vorteilhaft sein...


----------



## 98romi (26. Februar 2014)

Könnte man auch ein ganz normales Verlängerungskabel anstatt einer Steckdosenleiste nehmen??

Oder haben Verlängerunskabel auch einen Netzfilter oder irgendwas anderes, was dLAN unmöglich macht??


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2014)

Wenn eine Steckdosenleiste/Tischverteiler, ein Verlängerungskabel oder was auch immer einen Netzfilter oder ähnlichen Blödsinn hat wird sie meist explizit damit beworben, das ist kaum zu übersehen.


----------



## 98romi (26. Februar 2014)

Kann man das irgendwie messen, ob ein Netzfilter verbaut ist oder nicht??

Wir haben nämlich einige Verlängerungskabel und Steckerleisten Zuhause und bevor ich jetzt was neues kaufe, würde ich natürlich gerne wissen, ob wir vielleicht schon etwas passendes Zuhause haben.


----------



## Angelo-K (26. Februar 2014)

Also verlängerungskabel ham sowas normal nicht. Nur di powercons für tontechnik, aber da kosten 5m schon 80€  steckdosenleisten: wenn sie unter 5€ kosten ham die sowas au nich


----------



## 98romi (26. Februar 2014)

Das heißt also, das billigste vom billigen kaufen, oder??

Edit:
Und wie kann ich nun ohne Verpackung herausfinden, welche Verlängerungskabel und Steckerleisten bei mir Zuhause keinen Netzfilter haben??


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2014)

Kein Netzfilter:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353807&pf_rd_i=301128

Netzfilter:
http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-P...te-6-fach-60-000/dp/B004Y49UTK/ref=pd_cp_ce_3

Meide einfach alles das mit Begriffen wie "Netzfilter", "HF-Filter", "Störfilter", "Blitzschutz", "EMI-Schutz" oder sonst irgendwelchem Hokuspokus für den man üblicherweise auch einen Aufpreis zahlen muss beworben wird. Steckdosenleisten mit Filter haben meist auch ein langes Ende in dem sich keine Steckdose befindet (dort ist der Filter drinnen).



> Kann man das irgendwie messen, ob ein Netzfilter verbaut ist oder nicht??



Ja kann man aber nicht einfach. Wenn das D-LAN ohne grobe Probleme funktioniert ist offensichtlich keiner verbaut.


----------



## 98romi (27. Februar 2014)

Danke 

Kannst du mir auch noch Links mit Verlängerungskabel ohne Netzfilter schicken??

Edit:
Die Verlängerungskabel müssen nicht besonders lang sein.


----------



## Superwip (27. Februar 2014)

Es dürfte nur sehr wenige Verlängerungskabel mit Netzfilter geben, nimm einfach irgendeines.


----------



## 98romi (1. März 2014)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich einen dLAN-Adapter versehentlich an eine Steckdosenleiste mit Netzfilter einstecke??

Geht er dann kaputt oder was??


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2014)

Der dLan Adapter wird nie davon kaputt gehen dass er in einer 230V Steckdose steckt, egal ob gefiltert oder sonst  was. Das Einzige was der Filter macht ist den Empfang zu verschlechtern weil er die dLan Signale als Störung behandelt.


----------



## ha-jo55 (1. März 2014)

Der Netgear GS 108 GE ist nicht schlecht, ist zwar ein 8er switch. Aber zum empfehlen.

ha-jo


----------



## 98romi (1. März 2014)

Oder sollte uch gleich einen dLAN-Adapter mit integriertem LAN-Switch kaufen??

Oder hätte ich dadurch dann irgendwelche Nachteile??


----------



## Superwip (2. März 2014)

Modularität ist natürlich ein Vorteil, einen einzelnen Switch kannst du vielleicht irgendwann auch in einer anderen Konfiguration verwenden.

Wenn der integrierte Switch nur 100MBit/s hat ist das natürlich ein Nachteil, zuletzt solltest du dir überlegen was billiger ist.


----------



## 98romi (2. März 2014)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich, wenn ich an einen dLAN-Adapter einen WLAN-Access-Point anschließe??

Muss ich dann irgendwas einrichten??

Fährt der dLAN-Adapter dann überhaupt noch in den Stromsparmodus??

Kann man das auch ausschalten, dass der dLAN-Adapter in den Stromsparmodus geht??

Fährt der dLAN-Adapter überhaupt hoch, wenn ein Gerät über WLAN mit dem (an dem dLAN-Adapter angeschlossen) Access Point verbunden ist??


----------



## 98romi (3. März 2014)

Kann mir denn niemand weiterhelfen??


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2014)

Genau genommen dürfte der dLan Adapter überhaupt nicht merken woran er hängt. Er bekommt einfach Ethernet-Frames und verschickt die von A nach B. Egal ob die jetzt von einem PC oder einem Access Point oder einem Atom U-Boot kommen.


----------



## 98romi (3. März 2014)

Fährt denn der dLAN-Adapter überhaupt hoch, wenn ein Gerät (z.B. Smartphone) über WLAN mit dem (an dem dLAN-Adapter angeschlossen) Access Point verbunden ist??

Schließlich ist das Smartphone dann nicht mit dem dLAN-Adapter verbunden, sondern mit dem Access Point und der Access Point wiederrum mit dem dLAN-Adapter.


----------



## Superwip (4. März 2014)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie dieser Energiesparmodus von dem du da sprichst funktioniert aber ich gehe davon aus.


----------



## 98romi (4. März 2014)

Kann mir jemand einen günstigen WLAN-Access-Point empfehlen??

Die Sendeleistung muss nicht unbedingt herrausragend sein, denn falls ich einen Access Point kaufe, wäre dieser nur für diesen einen Raum, in dem der Access Point und der dLAN-Adapter sind. Es wäre also nicht schlimm, wenn im Nebenzimmer keine guter Empfang mehr wäre, hauptsache im Zimmer mit dem Access Point ist ein guter Empfang.

Der Access Point sollte maximal 30 Euro kosten.

Edit:
Wie wärs mit diesem hier??
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003HVKTWI/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1393956966&sr=8-1


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2014)

Wofür willst du ihn denn verwenden?

Nur für Smartphone/Tablet oder zum Surfen auf dem Notebook? Nimm irgendeinen billigen.


----------



## 98romi (5. März 2014)

Momentam habe ich das ganze so geplant:

Im Keller steht der Router und ich möchte endlich eine vernünftige Internetverbindung in meinem Zimmer, welches im 1.OG ist. 
In mein Zimmer wird wahrscheinlich bald ein Gaming-PC kommen und dieser benötigt nunmal eine gute Internetverbindung. 
Ich habe dort zwar WLAN, aber dieses ist nicht sehr stark und hat oft Aussetzer, also eher unpassend für einen Gaming-PC. LAN-Kabel verlegen ist auch nicht möglich.

Deshalb habe ich geplant, dass ich ein vernünftiges dLAN-Starter-Kit mit integriertem LAN-Switch kaufe.

Momentan plane ich, dieses hier zu kaufen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00E920GRC/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1394006008&sr=8-1

Einer der drei LAN-Anschlüsse wäre für den Gaming-PC gedacht und ein anderer für den Access Point. An den dritten LAN-Anschluss kommt wahrscheinlich noch ein anderer PC.

Der Access Point wäre dann für Notebooks, Smartphones etc. gedacht.

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ein Access Point eigentlich ein WLAN-Repeater ist, nur dass ein WLAN-Repeater WLAN empfängt und dieses weitergibt während ein Access Point über LAN verbunden ist und dieses als WLAN weitergibt??

Wie richte ich einen WLAN Access Point eigentlich ein??

Anmerkung:
Der Access Point sollte NICHT wie der Router heißen und ein anderes Passwort wie der Router haben. Smartphones etc. sollten ihn als ein komplett eigenes WLAN erkennen und nicht als das WLAN des Routers. 

Kann ich unter diesen Vorraussetzungen noch Dateien vom Notebook (mit Access Point verbunden) zu einem anderen PC (ohne dLAN, sondern direkt mit LAN am Router verbunden) kopieren??

Kann ich mit dem Gaming-PC (über LAN mit dLAN-Adapter verbunden, also NICHT mit dem Access Point) Dateien etc. zu einem anderen PC (ohne dLAN, sondern direkt mit LAN am Router verbunden) kopieren??


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2014)

> Ich habe dort zwar WLAN, aber dieses ist nicht sehr stark und hat oft Aussetzer, also eher unpassend für einen Gaming-PC. LAN-Kabel verlegen ist auch nicht möglich


 
 Wenn man _wirklich will_ kann man fast immer ein Kabel verlegen... ist schneller, billiger und stabiler als jede Alternative. Aber von mir aus.



> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ein Access Point eigentlich ein WLAN-Repeater ist, nur dass ein WLAN-Repeater WLAN empfängt und dieses weitergibt während ein Access Point über LAN verbunden ist und dieses als WLAN weitergibt??


 
 Ein Access Point ist ein Access Point.

 Er baut selbstständig ein eigenes W-LAN Netz auf welches dann mit dem Netzwerk verknüpft ist an dem der AP hängt.

 Willst du ein einheitliches W-LAN Netzwerk mit mehreren APs, welche untereinander nicht via W-LAN kommunizieren (sondern etwa via Ethernet) "versorgen" brauchst du welche die 802.11f und ESSID unterstützen.


----------



## 98romi (5. März 2014)

Kann ich dann noch Dateien von Geräten, die mit dem Access-Point verbunden sind, zu Geräten, die direkt über LAN mit dem Router verbunden sind, kopieren??

@Superwip:
Ich bin erst 15, wohne also noch bei meinen Eltern und diese sind von der Idee mit LAN-Kabel durchs Haus verlegen nicht besonders begeistert


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2014)

> Kann ich dann noch Dateien von Geräten, die mit dem Access-Point verbunden sind, zu Geräten, die direkt über LAN mit dem Router verbunden sind, kopieren??


 
 Ja.



> @Superwip:
> Ich bin erst 15, wohne also noch bei meinen Eltern und diese sind von der Idee mit LAN-Kabel durchs Haus verlegen nicht besonders begeistert


 
 Na ja... vielleicht lässt sich ja ein Weg finden wie es ihnen entweder egal ist oder wie du sie doch begeistern kannst. Aber das musst du dir schon selber überlegen.


----------



## 98romi (5. März 2014)

Geht das mit dem Dateien kopieren auch, wenn der Access Point anders heißt als der Router oder müssen der Access Point und der Router dazu den gleichen Namen und das gleiche Passwort haben??


----------



## Superwip (5. März 2014)

Ja, geht.

 Mit 802.11f und ESSID hättest du automatisches Roaming, die Geräte könnten dynamisch zwischen Router und AP wechseln, je nachdem welcher besseren Empfang bietet.


----------



## 98romi (5. März 2014)

Kannst du mir Access Points mit ESSID und 802.11f empfehlen??


----------

